# Rescue Remedy for letdown?



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

I just saw on the Jay Gordon website that Rescue remedy helps with letdown. Has anyone tried this? I would love to pump a little more so that I can ever, ever get out of the house and get a short break, but I just don't let down well for the pump. Is this worth a try?


----------



## CollegeMama (Oct 31, 2002)

Sorry, I hesitated to respond because I have no experience with Rescue Remedy.
But, I am an experienced pumper. I use both the Medela Pump In Style and the Avent Isis.
With the PIS I have no trouble pumping, this morning I got 5 oz. out with no trouble, or even any breast compressions. I didn't have to think about the baby or even look at his picture.
With the Isis hand pump, it's a different story. I have a real hard time having letdown with that one. I guess the pumping action isn't strong enough. So, I have to visualize waterfalls, imagine the letdown feeling, sometimes I visualize pumping with my PIS because I can see the milk spraying out when I use it, so it helps me get in touch with that feeling.
Anyway, those are the things that I do to help letdown happen.
Let down hints

HTH,
Marcy


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Well, since Rescue Rem helps wih stress, and stress can inhibit letdown, why not? It can't hurt to try. Homeopathic rems don't usually have side effects, so are not usually contraindicated while lactating.

Do you have trouble pumping while at work, and in the "work head?" Some of marcy's ideas could also help, as well as a piece of clothing the baby has worn, to smell.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

i'm going to try the piece of clothing dd has worn....that's a great idea.

plus i pump in my car -- away from work and relax, listening to the radio.


----------

